# Alright you pesky new kids. Wanna know why The RTF is COOL? Wanna Know Why We Are Fam



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Alright you pesky new kids. Wanna know why The RTF is COOL? Wanna Know Why We Are Family? I Gots a Fricken story for ya all!

Last year a retriever club had to cancel a hunt test. It happens every year to any given club. It sucks. So this particular retriever club, in an effort to be responsible and let everyone know told it here on the RTF. And then, led by one individual and then pounced upon by many were totally run over by the RTF bus. It so was lame. I think even another thread was started in support of the club. 
Well, I have chaired a few hunt tests. Both club tests and licensed events. More than once. And I have had to cancel events. It sucks. More work goes into calling off an event than putting one on. So, I scent a message to the club and told them next year if they send me the info and a logo I would set them up with some maple syrup of mine to use as judges gifts or raffle stuff. Well this year was next year last year. And promises are made to be kept. Not only did the club contact send the info but also purchased some for their personal private self. The Pure Vermont Maple Syrup was shipped and the Hunt test went on and people entered. Life was good.

Fast forward to tonight. Home from work, Dogs feed, bier in hand check front stoop. Huge box! The feller who was my contact at the retriever club works at
Starline Inc.
“Makers Of The Finest Handgun Brass”
http://www.starlinebrass.com
and in the huge box were (I have not actually counted) A stack of cool T-Shirts. A Stack of Hats. And a Stack of Hoodies, Nice ones!!!
All from Starline Brass. Just in time for my clubs NAHRA field-test this coming weekend on Kate Simonds front lawn in Stowe, Vermont. Plopped upon the raffle table they will be!!!

*A very public THANK YOU *
*to Starline Brass and to David Wolfe!!! *
This Kids….. is why the RTF is cool!


It ain’t about who is able to type the fastest.
It ain’t about who is able to reply to every thread.

It is real people doing things for real people. The RTF is not a faceless forum like so many others. It is as it always was a group of retriever geeks standing around the tailgate of a pickup truck after an event. Talking to each other, having a bier.

Ken Bora


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Many good things come from the rtf family. I got a rescue dog to Mew Mexico via the NAFC and got boarding while the trial was being run from a wonderful lady in CA. The dog has thrived with the new owner and many thanks to those who silently stepped up to offer the legs of the transport and boarding so the folks running could concentrate on the competition. Lots of good comes from a broad resource which can be like making a phone call to a bunch of friends.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

I have made some life long friends from the RTF. Plus got invited to hunt a few cool places. Not to mention all the training help and great info from people that have been in the game a lot longer than most and bought and sold a few dogs from the classifieds.


----------



## Mike Berube (Feb 8, 2003)

Ken...you spelled bier rong. Under the bus ugo
I still have a bottle of your Maple Syrup won at the Lake Champlain raffle about ten years back. It sits on a shelf in the kennel along with many other bottles found along the way from across the country.
Nice post. There are some great folks in our retriever community for sure.
Mike Berube


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

I just post here for the cool hat I never got and all the hot chicks....

/Paul


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Ken yes I agree many good things come from RTF and many good things happens b/c of RTF. Take for example OK tornado. I would not have known all about where to give. Someone posted the site and done like many others on the forum. I think this is the greatest venue for spreading the word about any type of event or catastrophe. Love the RTF!!! Thanks Ken for posting. ps. Don't care if you spelt beer wrong. I understood. Take care you all!!!


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

One big Disfunctional family that has more in common than not. Many thanks to Chris who gets/has to deal with all of our idiosyncrasies.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Raymond Little said:


> One big Disfunctional family that has more in common than not. Many thanks to Chris who gets/has to deal with all of our idiosyncrasies.



It's time for Amnesty. Place is kind of boring with the old brothers and sisters banned from the dinner table.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> It's time for Amnesty. Place is kind of boring with the old brothers and sisters banned from the dinner table.


That would be awesome!


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm new to this and wasn't here for the "glory days" of the past. What I do know is that it is a great resource for those trying to learn. I have even had the pleasure of speaking to the head janitor on the phone. I found the site 1 year before I got my 1st pup. Before finding this, I thought a lab was a lab... I had no idea about health certs, pedigrees or the dog games. I just wanted a dog to get a duck for me in the unlikely event that I hit one. 

After doing my homework on this site, I ended up with a well bred lab, sent him to a trainer for several months and now I plan to enter AKC hunt tests with him. We work as team every day. That was not the plan 2 years ago. 

Thanks to all of the RTF family for all of your help.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Dave Farrar said:


> I'm new to this and wasn't here for the "glory days" of the past. What I do know is that it is a great resource for those trying to learn. I have even had the pleasure of speaking to the head janitor on the phone. I found the site 1 year before I got my 1st pup. Before finding this, I thought a lab was a lab... I had no idea about health certs, pedigrees or the dog games. I just wanted a dog to get a duck for me in the unlikely event that I hit one.
> 
> After doing my homework on this site, I ended up with a well bred lab, sent him to a trainer for several months and now I plan to enter AKC hunt tests with him. We work as team every day. That was not the plan 2 years ago.
> 
> Thanks to all of the RTF family for all of your help.


You have talked to Moira?

/Paul


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> You have talked to Moira?
> 
> /Paul


That's Head Honcho, not Janitor.


----------



## sick lids (Sep 25, 2012)

The way the RTF networked to find a dog napper is priceless, this is a good place to be when you need it. Any news about how that worked out?


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

Ken, nice post and your maple syrup is awsome. South Miss Ret club bought some for judges gift along with a gift card. It was a great idea.


----------



## DSemple (Feb 16, 2008)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> It's time for Amnesty. Place is kind of boring with the old brothers and sisters banned from the dinner table.





JusticeDog said:


> That would be awesome!


I agree x 10


----------



## Bryan 3x (Jan 2, 2013)

Ken Bora said:


> Alright you pesky new kids. Wanna know why The RTF is COOL? Wanna Know Why We Are Family?
> Fast forward to tonight. Home from work, Dogs feed, bier in hand check front stoop. Huge box! The feller who was my contact at the retriever club works at
> Starline Inc.
> “Makers Of The Finest Handgun Brass”
> ...


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> ..... Don't care if you spelt beer wrong. I understood. Take care you all!!!


but I did not. 
it was an inside joke from a guy that can throw a rock into Quebec.
that is the Canadian way ay?


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> It's time for Amnesty. Place is kind of boring with the old brothers and sisters banned from the dinner table.





JusticeDog said:


> That would be awesome!





DSemple said:


> I agree x 10


to branch off, on my own thread, thank you Happy ( rutt row, last time I thanked Happy all heck broke loose;-) ) but for real, lets branch off. I also would be for some sort of amnesty. Summer is round the corner. could 2013 be the summer of forgiveness? that would be very cool. I would vote for that.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> . Summer is round the corner. could 2013 be the summer of forgiveness? that would be very cool. I would vote for that.


It would be the peanutty thing to do.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Ken Bora said:


> but I did not.
> it was an inside joke from a guy that can throw a rock into Quebec.
> that is the Canadian way ay?


Okay Ken I missed it Eh. Is throwing the rock at Quebec cool. Mmmm? It has to be a large one. I am from SW Ontario eh


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> I am from SW Ontario eh



aint that just North Wisconsin 
your state bird is the mosquito???


----------



## labsx3 (Oct 27, 2003)

I may not be a new kid, but you don't see much of me because I never really have anything worthy to add to many conversations. I will say I do miss some of the fun back and forth from awhile ago. Ken is one of the funniest people here, and is one of the people that makes this place worth coming back every so often to see what's going on. I think amnesty would be great.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

JusticeDog said:


> It would be the peanutty thing to do.


All the shells of former "nuts" have to do is talk to the the head peanut. If they won't do that, then I guess they don't want to come back.

And if they do want to come back, some of them have to remember that in this case, beer and peanuts don't go together all that well....the beer tends to override the nut.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

What about when the shells get throw on the floor? The keep the floor from getting slippery when someone spills the beer. Safety first


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> What about when the shells get throw on the floor? The keep the floor from getting slippery when someone spills the beer. Safety first


The shells already got thrown on the floor. If they want to get up off of it, it's their call.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

> Sharon Potter.....All the shells of former "nuts" have to do is talk to the the head peanut. If they won't do that, then I guess they don't want to come back.


I think it depends on the type of conversation last had.
I think pride and last word itis can be a plague.
and I do not think it is all one sided.
but "WE" in this goofy game we have are more often than not the type who will cut off noses to spite faces.
and not pick up the phone. And now, as we all have the phone in the pocket will do...
AND I KNOW YOU ALL HAVE..
when ya have that awkward call to make.... send a text!!!

Well, not to speak for Happy, 
or any of the other Drarfs.
I think what he may be thinking of is a simple janitor mouse click.
like sending a text instead of making an awkward call.

And like that Uncle who just got out of re-hab that we all have that comes to Thanksgiving dinner.
Nobody Shouts "HEY YOUR OUTA RE-HAB" but just carries on with pass the taters Fred, like nothing ever happend.
Thats how my family keeps the fun in dysfunctional.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

tater tots Ken


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Ken Bora said:


> aint that just North Wisconsin
> your state bird is the mosquito???


SW Ontario special in its own way Hard to explain. I thought our state birds were the politicians in Toronto (what they think down there is our capital of Ontario) . And we are east of Michigan and north of Lake Erie and Ohio. Great having those two neighbors. Michigan is our top trading partner. This adds some sanity to the socialism present. Actually believe it or not the state bird is the Loon. Nice eh!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Sharon Potter said:


> All the shells of former "nuts" have to do is talk to the the head peanut. If they won't do that, then I guess they don't want to come back.
> 
> And if they do want to come back, some of them have to remember that in this case, beer and peanuts don't go together all that well....the beer tends to override the nut.


Well, that is not really an amnesty program. That gets into apologies, whether apologies are good enough, whether the sins are real perceived etc. etc. It defeats the whole purpose of amnesty in the truest sense of the word. Amnesty provides a clean slate. Without grudges, etc.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Amnesty may not be the right term, then. If blanket forgiveness/amnesty is given, what makes the forgiven play by the house rules?  

I miss most of the banned as well, but I don't miss some of the arrogant rudeness and condescending way some of them acted. If a clean slate is wanted, they should have to at least recognize that they didn't play by the rules before and will try to do better this time around,and that requires some small level of dialog. I don't think that's unfair, given the resource this forum is...and I'm not talking about just posts, I'm talking about the business garnered from participation (dogs/pups sold, training clients gained, etc.)...which they all had. Respect is a two way street.


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

If I can be forgiven ( I was ) , anyone can ... Moderators have hearts too regards........................


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

The meaning of Amnesty isn't ask for forgiveness.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Sharon Potter said:


> Amnesty may not be the right term, then.


No, I am quite certain that if Happy had of meant grovel, or the like, he would have used that term. Instead, he specifically used the word "Amnesty." Again, this is about olive branches and forgiveness. Your intent is not one of that so really you are in disagreement with an amnesty program. The program you reference is about "Paying." And perhaps that has already been done by the banning to begin with. ie: the business garnered you mentioned (although I don't think many of them relied on rtf to generate business). And yes, they certainly would have the opportunity to mess up their amnesty. But walking on egg shells shouldn't be necessary, either.



> but I don't miss some of the arrogant rudeness and condescending way some of them acted.


And, we have this anyway. Even without the banned. Look at some of the current participants, who tell "oldsters" to "Kiss my Ass." Or the questioning of abilities. And the like. Really? really? How is that being anything like a Peanut? It doesn't matter if one says, "Oh, I was only kidding" later. We all know they were not kidding.

Things are not always as they seem. Amnesty gets around male or female, attempts at conversations that never happen, etc. Throwing friends under the bus, etc. 

And you're right,


> Respect is a two way street.


 It has to be practiced by all, along with being a peanut. 

Sometimes people just need to let go of the negative. The Universe takes care of the other piddly stuff. 

Kind regards-


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

John Kelder said:


> If I can be forgiven ( I was ) , anyone can ... Moderators have hearts too regards........................


I forgot what you did? What was it, exactly?


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

JusticeDog said:


> I forgot what you did? What was it, exactly?


We don't need to see that video again-


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

JusticeDog said:


> No, I am quite certain that if Happy had of meant grovel, or the like, he would have used that term. Instead, he specifically used the word "Amnesty." Again, this is about olive branches and forgiveness. Your intent is not one of that so really you are in disagreement with an amnesty program. The program you reference is about "Paying." And perhaps that has already been done by the banning to begin with. ie: the business garnered you mentioned (although I don't think many of them relied on rtf to generate business). And yes, they certainly would have the opportunity to mess up their amnesty. But walking on egg shells shouldn't be necessary, either.


The olive branches were extended by the head peanut when the head peanut tried very hard to have a dialog prior to the banning. None of the parties were interested in reaching out and taking the branch, resulting in the unfortunate action that was taken. And really, I don't think the term amnesty applies here at all, since it's more of a forgiveness than actual amnesty. Here's the dictionary definition (note the bolded part):

_"In criminal law, a sovereign act of oblivion or forgetfulness (from Greek amnestia, “forgetfulness”) granted by a government, especially to a group of persons who are guilty of (usually political) crimes in the past. *It is often conditional upon the group's return to obedience and duty within a prescribed period.*_"

It would be hard to give blanket amnesty without some reasonable conditions, according to the definition.  And that requires some level of dialog. It does not mean groveling, profuse apologies, bowing and scraping or anything else. Let's try this: Peanut Shell says "Hey, Head Peanut...what can I do to get back on RTF?" Head Peanut says something like "Promise to play nice". Peanut Shell says "Deal." Easy, and no groveling needed. 

I don't think anyone was...or is....making a living off of RTF. But I do know there were several dog sales, breedings, puppy sales, and the like that would not have happened without the RTF connection. Maybe those few thousand dollars are peanuts (pun intended  ) and not important, I don't know.





JusticeDog said:


> And, we have this anyway. Even without the banned. Look at some of the current participants, who tell "oldsters" to "Kiss my Ass." Or the questioning of abilities. And the like. Really? really? How is that being anything like a Peanut? It doesn't matter if one says, "Oh, I was only kidding" later. We all know they were not kidding.


I agree that there are folks still around who have been rude...but they either back down or get contacted by the Head Peanut and things get worked out. And if they still don't play nice, they're outta here...we just aren't used to seeing them as much so we don't miss them or notice they're gone. 

I guess I have this silly idea that the more experienced folks....especially those who train dogs for a living...would have more patience with newbies (because we were all one too) and ignore the fools. If somebody clueless gives really awful advice, it's far more productive to follow it up with good advice and a short statement saying why the bad advice was bad, instead of telling the clueless person what an idiot they are. That's being the peanut. 

I truly do miss the missing folks, and I hope their return happens. With balance




JusticeDog said:


> Sometimes people just need to let go of the negative. The Universe takes care of the other piddly stuff.


How very true! Negativity has no place here...well said!


----------



## txrancher (Aug 19, 2004)

Sharon Potter said:


> Amnesty may not be the right term, then. If blanket forgiveness/amnesty is given, what makes the forgiven play by the house rules?
> 
> I miss most of the banned as well, but I don't miss some of the arrogant rudeness and condescending way some of them acted. If a clean slate is wanted, they should have to at least recognize that they didn't play by the rules before and will try to do better this time around,and that requires some small level of dialog. I don't think that's unfair, given the resource this forum is...and I'm not talking about just posts, I'm talking about the business garnered from participation (dogs/pups sold, training clients gained, etc.)...which they all had. Respect is a two way street.


Perhaps pardon would be more appropriate than amnesty. However I am in agreement with Sharon on the issue, there are too many quick fingers on the keyboards at times that intimidate and are offensive and just plain rude and uncalled for!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Sharon Potter said:


> The olive branches were extended by the head peanut when the head peanut tried very hard to have a dialog prior to the banning. None of the parties were interested in reaching out and taking the branch, resulting in the unfortunate action that was taken.


Well, this is really an assumption since neither of us were a party to any conversation or communication between the parties involved. Nor is it necessary for us to be part of it. And, again, there is more to it than what it may seem on the surface. And, as usual, there are two sides to every story. But that is not what is important, it's about starting over. 




> And really, I don't think the term amnesty applies here at all, since it's more of a forgiveness than actual amnesty. Here's the dictionary definition (note the bolded part):
> 
> _"In criminal law, a sovereign act of oblivion or forgetfulness (from Greek amnestia, “forgetfulness”) granted by a government, especially to a group of persons who are guilty of (usually political) crimes in the past. *It is often conditional upon the group's return to obedience and duty within a prescribed period.*_"
> 
> It would be hard to give blanket amnesty without some reasonable conditions, according to the definition. :wink:


Amnesty does not necessary involve "reasonable conditions" as you put it, and usually does not. It would be a mistake to suggest same. _Amnesty is the abolition and forgetfulness of the offense. Pardon is forgiveness._" Knote v. U.S. 95 U.S. 149, 152, 24 L.Ed.442. Sometimes it's hard to use a dictionary for legal terms. Happy was not suggesting a pardon, which is really what you refer to. 



> And that requires some level of dialog. It does not mean groveling, profuse apologies, bowing and scraping or anything else. Let's try this: Peanut Shell says "Hey, Head Peanut...what can I do to get back on RTF?" Head Peanut says something like "Promise to play nice". Peanut Shell says "Deal." Easy, and no groveling needed.


again, we have not been privy, and certainly don't need to be, nor would I want to be. However, to suggest it's that easy, I think some people would have been back a long time ago. And, that's the point again of amnesty. It certainly takes away the emotion out of it. 



> I don't think anyone was...or is....making a living off of RTF. But I do know there were several dog sales, breedings, puppy sales, and the like that would not have happened without the RTF connection. Maybe those few thousand dollars are peanuts (pun intended :wink: ) and not important, I don't know.


I have no hard core numbers to quantify this so I can't begin to refute or support this position. Certain people are well enough known in their own right. 





> I agree that there are folks still around who have been rude...but they either back down or get contacted by the Head Peanut and things get worked out. And if they still don't play nice, they're outta here...we just aren't used to seeing them as much so we don't miss them or notice they're gone.


A matter of perception. Some people don't back down. They just keep clicking. 



> I guess I have this silly idea that the more experienced folks....especially those who train dogs for a living...would have more patience with newbies (because we were all one too) and ignore the fools. If somebody clueless gives really awful advice, it's far more productive to follow it up with good advice and a short statement saying why the bad advice was bad, instead of telling the clueless person what an idiot they are. That's being the peanut.


you must have missed the posts where the newbie is telling the experienced person, some of who are very well known, that THEY are the idiot. And they run one or two field trials and become the expert, declaring on websites they run field trials or the like. 



> I truly do miss the missing folks, and I hope their return happens. With balance


balance is always a good thing. From everyone. :grin: Anyone granted amnesty would not be able to run wild, so to speak, but treat others nicely. 

But, that's the other nice thing about amnesty, these discussions just go away. :wink:


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

90% of the time the issues have nothing to do with the janitor. I think that's why people don't see a need to make apologies to someone who had nothing to do with what is usually an argument or name calling. Silly concept to have to apologize to someone for no reason?


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

We can debate definitions until the cows come home. The bottom line is that to give blanket amnesty without any dialog is to affirm the negative behavior that caused the problems in the first place. 

I've seen plenty of those "instant expert" posts. I prefer to ignore them....they're pretty obvious and often done just for the attention...if ignored, they go away. And for those who do train and compete...there is always somebody higher on the food chain, so arrogance gains nothing, and in fact, loses respect. I've learned from experience here that there are people who have a tremendous amount of knowledge to share, and I will learn as much as I can from them....but I've also been on the receiving end of some pretty ugly behavior, behind the scenes of course...and while I still have great respect for their knowledge and ability, I have to separate that from the personality behind it. Separate the grain from the chaff, so to speak.

Anyway, it will all work out the way it's supposed to...whichever way that goes.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> 90% of the time the issues have nothing to do with the janitor. I think that's why people don't see a need to make apologies to someone who had nothing to do with what is usually an argument or name calling. Silly concept to have to apologize to someone for no reason?


Let's look at this another way: A few guys get into a fight in their "regular" bar that they've gone to for years. This happens a few times, and finally the owner of said bar tells the guys not to come back. Who should they talk to if they want to go back to that bar? Not each other or the other patrons.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Sharon Potter said:


> Let's look at this another way: A few guys get into a fight in their "regular" bar that they've gone to for years. This happens a few times, and finally the owner of said bar tells the guys not to come back. Who should they talk to if they want to go back to that bar? Not each other or the other patrons.


If the owner says your are out you are out. The only person they can go back to is the owner and beg. They ruined it for themselves! IMO


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Sharon Potter said:


> I've seen plenty of those "instant expert" posts. I prefer to ignore them....they're pretty obvious and often done just for the attention...if ignored, they go away. .....
> Separate the grain from the chaff, so to speak.


Unfortunately it's not that easy. While you may know who to ignore, new people who genuinely are seeking sound advice don't. And dogs are harmed because of it.


----------



## wckrishet (Mar 26, 2013)

What is the old saying; You can't fix stupid.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

JusticeDog said:


> Unfortunately it's not that easy. While you may know who to ignore, new people who genuinely are seeking sound advice don't. And dogs are harmed because of it.



I absolutely agree. That's when it's helpful for several knowledgeable folks to jump in and set things straight...kindly.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Sharon Potter said:


> I absolutely agree. That's when it's helpful for several knowledgeable folks to jump in and set things straight...kindly.



Well, we have lost some great resources on this board because they were Not treated kindly. And I know you are well aware of this. And recently as well. not just from the banned. So, they won 't come back here and post. And the perpetrator, they say, "we'll, I was only kidding"

I call B.S. on that behavior. The truly knowledgable are dwindling. 

I have to say I am surprised at some of you who wanting the hating to continue.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

JusticeDog said:


> Well, we have lost some great resources on this board because they were Not treated kindly. And I know you are well aware of this. And recently as well. not just from the banned. So, they won 't come back here and post. And the perpetrator, they say, "we'll, I was only kidding"
> 
> I call B.S. on that behavior. The truly knowledgable are dwindling.


We have lost some very knowledgeable and thought-provoking people, and I miss them too. And it would be sad to lose more. So, how about we all try this? If you look below anyone's avatar, at the bottom edge there's a little black triangle with an exclamation point in the center. When someone gets out of line, just hit that button on the offending post, and it gets reported to the moderators to be dealt with. Personally, I'd delete the offensive or over-the-top stuff in a heartbeat, but since I'm not nor do I want to be in that moderator position, it's not my call.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Sharon Potter said:


> We have lost some very knowledgeable and thought-provoking people, and I miss them too. And it would be sad to lose more. So, how about we all try this? If you look below anyone's avatar, at the bottom edge there's a little black triangle with an exclamation point in the center. When someone gets out of line, just hit that button on the offending post, and it gets reported to the moderators to be dealt with. Personally, I'd delete the offensive or over-the-top stuff in a heartbeat, but since I'm not nor do I want to be in that moderator position, it's not my call.


By the time the triangle is hit, the person has decided not to come back. And I have hit the triangle and have heard nothing. Nothing was done on the offensive behavior either. Again reality is not always as easy as it seems.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Sharon, I appreciate your intentions, but forgive me if i say that sounds like a recipe for mayhem! I can see it now, every time person X makes a post, person Y and all his cronies report that post as offensive. You think they wouldn't? Oops, now you have probably given some of them the idea! I would not want to be one of the mods if they have to chase down every so called offender. Let's just keep using our ignore option to avoid those that we know are going to pi** us off!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

just for the sake of discussion for those that want amnesty, what do you suggest happen to the banned members that went on to harrass the janitor at home or continued to berate him on other forums and social networks


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> just for the sake of discussion for those that want amnesty, what do you suggest happen to the banned members that went on to harrass the janitor at home or continued to berate him on other forums and social networks


Your knowing this means someone's been gossiping. 

/Paul


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> just for the sake of discussion for those that want amnesty, what do you suggest happen to the banned members that went on to harrass the janitor at home or continued to berate him on other forums and social networks


Well, you must have way more information Than I do. Personally, I don't know if any of them really want amnesty. And I personally haven't seen any other forums or comments on other social networks. I do know of some text messages, but I don't know if that really counts for harassing someone at home. Again, you must have way more information than I do. 

And it also hasn't been even brought up who we are even talking about. So I have found this whole thing very interesting and enlightening Regarding the thought processes of certain people. 

Again, don't be a hater.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

no gossiping...but Stan banned a person from his website, when that person was using profanity toward the janitor after being warned that that behavior would not be tolerated on his alternative Potus site

the other incident led to the big push of asking people to use their names and a two step process of signing up on the RTF after the person got a hold pf the janitor's home number and was leaving NSFW messages...Chris brought it to everyone's attention here on the RTF about someone crossing a huge line


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

*Definition of a moderator in the electronic arena:* a person who monitors the conversations in an on-line chatroom for bad language, inappropriate content, etc

*Moderators*
The moderators (short singular form: "mod") are users (or employees) of the forum who are granted access to the posts and threads of all members for the purpose of moderating discussion (similar to arbitration) and also keeping the forum clean (neutralizing spam and spambots etc.).[12] Moderators also answer users' concerns about the forum, general questions, as well as respond to specific complaints. Common privileges of moderators include: deleting, merging, moving, and splitting of posts and threads, locking, renaming, stickying of threads, banning, suspending, unsuspending, unbanning, warning the members, or adding, editing, removing the polls of threads.[13] "Junior Modding", "Backseat Modding", or "Forum copping" can refer negatively to the behavior of ordinary users who take a moderator-like tone in criticizing other members.
Essentially, it is the duty of the moderator to manage the day-to-day affairs of a forum or board as it applies to the stream of user contributions and interactions. The relative effectiveness of this user management directly impacts the quality of a forum in general, its appeal, and its usefulness as a community of interrelated users. *From Wikipedia*


IMO Definitely, our moderators are doing their job (a good one too) and we should be thanking them, not criticizing. It is not easy trying to do this job. Just remember, we all like this forum very much and in order to keep it operating smoothly; it takes the moderators to make things run for the betterment of all. IMHO


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I used to laugh at what Felony said.

I'd train any day with Angie.

Lee is a very practical person with real dog knowledge.

Snick had no clue but was a broken record of his opinion.

Fred, I dunno, he talked about training but he didn't know our game.

Was Pack banned?


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

Wow. I just almost responded to this thread.

What was I thinking???

:shock:

Whew~that was close!


----------



## Tommy Wallace (Jun 13, 2008)

Very nice Ken
I have found some very good friends that are dog people. I really enjoy being around them & helping out anyway I can. 
I got involved with labs & NAHRA when it first began & had gotten away from it, but I always wanted to get back involved again because I missed the dogs & some of the nice people I met. Before getting back I kept telling my wife how good & nice that group of dog people were. 
I got back in a few years back & was really looking forward to showing my wife how nice they were. That did not work as well as I thought, but the real ones did show up. I was glad to know that some of those people were who they said they were. It is hard to find good people, but if you do MAN it is worth it.
I'm glad you found another keeper

Tommy


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Nikki Malarky said:


> Very nice Ken
> I have found some very good friends that are dog people. I really enjoy being around them & helping out anyway I can.
> I got involved with labs & NAHRA when it first began & had gotten away from it, but I always wanted to get back involved again because I missed the dogs & some of the nice people I met. Before getting back I kept telling my wife how good & nice that group of dog people were.
> I got back in a few years back & was really looking forward to showing my wife how nice they were. That did not work as well as I thought, but the real ones did show up. I was glad to know that some of those people were who they said they were. It is hard to find good people, but if you do MAN it is worth it.
> ...


Oh My Goodness it was GREAT!!!
Just home, truck full of gear still. Just got rid of the trash at my work dumpster.
Gosh a Field Test makes a lot of trash.
Saw great people, great dogs, great time, got totaly soaked Saturday and half soaked Sunday.
Had a super cool brand new feller, not even a club member, work dawn to dusk both days and run his dog.
Come up and say "Hey, you have your RTF hat on!" and I did  But I still use my pink camo at the line.
BTW Stan & Chris... dang thing is hot as heck! Maybe next run be mesh for the summer use? I could Ice Fish in that!
And this new guy non club member work like a sled dog type HAS READ THIS THREAD! the RTF Lurker is every place.
The gifts from Starline Brass did very well at the fund raiser.
So... again, Thank You Starline and David Wolfe!!!
we just had a NAHRA field test with 60+ entries 
great time it was!


----------



## davewolfe (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey Ken
I'm glad the stuff work out for you guys, I know everyone love the maple syrup with the cool labels that you donated to our club. 

I think all you have to do to end a dry spell is have a test or trial, it will rain ever time.

To everyone else new or experienced in the game we need everyone to get involved and help put these test and trials on. I remember when I started 20yrs ago all the people that help put these on that aren't with us any more. Around here their haven't been very many new people to take there place. If we don't all pitch in and help one another out there will not be any test.

David Wolfe


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> It's time for Amnesty. Place is kind of boring with the old brothers and sisters banned from the dinner table.


I agree. Bring back everyone.....we need some "old" blood restored to liven up this place! They've been on timeout for long enough. Can anyone tell me how to make my return work again on RTF?


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

*Tshirts and stuff*

Bob Hayden is one of the nicest guys in the game. He provides his company's T-shirts, hats, and such down in TX too! What a good guy--and I think David works for Bob, is a good friend, or both. Bob opens his property in Sedalia for people to train--hunting test or field trial training. We need more people like Bob!!


----------

